# Ist dieser PC Linux/Gentoo tauglich?

## anime-otaku

Hallo,

ich wollte rein prophylaktisch mal nachfragen, ob es bei der Hardware zu keinen Problemen kommt. Vorallem wegem SLI Motherboard. Damit ich nächsten Monat wenns Weihnachtsgeld kommt zur Tat schreiten kann.

Gehäuse & Netzteil:

Arctic Cooling Silentium TX 350W

Mainboard:

Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe

CPU:

AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+ AM2 65W (ADO3800CUBOX)

CPU-Kühler:

Arctic Cooling Alpine 64

Festplatte:

SATA: Samsung 250GB SP2504C S-ATA2 8MB

RAM:

1GB Kingston Ram KVR800D2E5/1G (wird hoffentlich bald auf 2G aufgestockt  :Wink: )

Grafikkarte:

XFX (Retail) 7950GT 550M passiv 512MB 2xDVI/TV

Soundkarte(Audigy 2 ZS)/DVD-Brenner übernehme ich aus meinem alten Rechner

----------

## gabelhonz

http://www.kernel.org

----------

## slick

verschoben nach Diskussionsforum

----------

## equinox0r

v.a. um den cpu-kühler mach ich mir gedanken ... *scnr*  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das Mainboard wird vom Kernel unterstützt. Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich aber eher Nvidia empfehlen, weil ATI sehr oft neue Karten nicht unterstützt (weiß ich in dem Fall aber nicht) und es da sehr oft Probleme gibt, auch wenn dier Chipsatz eigentlich laufen sollte. Wenn du etwas mit 3D machen willst, dann fährst du mit Nvidia deutlich besser.

----------

## b3cks

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich aber eher Nvidia empfehlen, weil ATI sehr oft neue Karten nicht unterstützt (weiß ich in dem Fall aber nicht) und es da sehr oft Probleme gibt, auch wenn dier Chipsatz eigentlich laufen sollte. Wenn du etwas mit 3D machen willst, dann fährst du mit Nvidia deutlich besser.

 

Öhm, die angegebene GraKa hat einen Nvidia Chip drauf!?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Öhm, die angegebene GraKa hat einen Nvidia Chip drauf!?

 Stimmt, da haben mich die Buchstaben XFX abgelenkt. ATI hat doch sowas hinten dran. Das gibt es eine X 1950 XTX. Und da habe ich dann nicht genau genug hingeschaut.

----------

## musv

Bist du Dir wirklich sicher, daß der DVD-Brenner auch noch im neuen Rechner funktionieren wird? *gg*

----------

## b3cks

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Öhm, die angegebene GraKa hat einen Nvidia Chip drauf!? Stimmt, da haben mich die Buchstaben XFX abgelenkt. ATI hat doch sowas hinten dran. Das gibt es eine X 1950 XTX. Und da habe ich dann nicht genau genug hingeschaut.

 

Das stimmt. ATi hat diverse Serien nach dem Muster: <Chip> X<Nummer> X/XT/XTX

----------

## BlackHell

Das einzige, was mich hier stört, ist die Leistung des Netzteils. Da würde ich auf 550W gehen. 350W könnten schneller ihren Geist aufgeben, als dir lieb ist.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *BlackHell wrote:*   

> Das einzige, was mich hier stört, ist die Leistung des Netzteils. Da würde ich auf 550W gehen. 350W könnten schneller ihren Geist aufgeben, als dir lieb ist.

 Geht nicht. Das ist bei diesem Gehäuse fest eingebaut. Die haben da ein spezielles Kühlungs/Geräuschmdämmungskonzept.

Aber so wie ich das gesehen habe, läuft dieses Gehäuse aus (nein, es hat keine Wasserkühlung) und es soll ein Nachfolgemodell kommen. Das hat dann ein stärkeres Netzteil. Ist bei Alternate schon gelistet, aber noch nicht lieferbar. Finde dieses Gehäuse von Preis und Konzept her sehr interessant. Warte auch händeringend auf Details über das Neue, das Alte paßt nicht mehr so gut zu aktuellen Rechnern.

----------

## Carlo

 *BlackHell wrote:*   

> Das einzige, was mich hier stört, ist die Leistung des Netzteils. Da würde ich auf 550W gehen. 350W könnten schneller ihren Geist aufgeben, als dir lieb ist.

 

550W wären völlig überdimensioniert. Ein gutes 350W-Netzteil reicht vollkommen - bei geringerem Stromverbrauch und weniger Abwärme. Problematisch sind nur Billig-Netzteile...

----------

## makenoob

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *BlackHell wrote:*   Das einzige, was mich hier stört, ist die Leistung des Netzteils. Da würde ich auf 550W gehen. 350W könnten schneller ihren Geist aufgeben, als dir lieb ist. Geht nicht. Das ist bei diesem Gehäuse fest eingebaut. Die haben da ein spezielles Kühlungs/Geräuschmdämmungskonzept.
> 
> Aber so wie ich das gesehen habe, läuft dieses Gehäuse aus (nein, es hat keine Wasserkühlung) und es soll ein Nachfolgemodell kommen. Das hat dann ein stärkeres Netzteil. Ist bei Alternate schon gelistet, aber noch nicht lieferbar. Finde dieses Gehäuse von Preis und Konzept her sehr interessant. Warte auch händeringend auf Details über das Neue, das Alte paßt nicht mehr so gut zu aktuellen Rechnern.

 

naja, das "silentium" ist eher marketing als realität... die 4 lüfter rauschen ganz schön und es passen auch nicht alle motherboards rein, da das netzteil vorne unten sitzt (andere haben dort die hdd-einbauplätze) und nicht hinten oben (dennoch sind da zwei propeller zum luftumwälzen).

ansonsten ist das gehäuse nicht wirklich schlecht.

achja, und die frontanschlusskabel sind für mein mainboard zu kurz gewesen, sodass sie ungenutzt sind  :Sad: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also du meinst, Gehäuse kann man vergessen. Weil da in einigen Tests stand, die Lüfter wären leise. Na danke für deine Erfahrungen. Ich wollte mir das Nachfolgemodell zulegen, jetzt wohl eher nicht.

----------

## makenoob

also man hört die lüfter deutlich, selbst aus 5 meter entfernung (schreibtisch - couch); meinen älteren imac G4 höre ich dagegen nicht, wenn ich davor sitze (nurmal so als vergleich). wenn du dir das teil bestellst, hättest du ja noch ein 14-tägiges widerrufsrecht. das nachfolgemodell kenne ich natürlich nicht.

----------

## anime-otaku

So...Zeuch gekauft und nach Anfangsschwierigkeiten läuft auch alles:

Gehäuse & Netzteil:

110 Arctic Cooling Silentium T3 PRO 500W

Mainboard:

175 Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe/(Wireless Edition, stand zwar vorher nirgends...soll mir recht sein)

CPU:

165 AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+ AM2 65W (ADO3800CUBOX)

CPU-Kühler:

15 Arctic Cooling Alpine 64

Festplatte:

70 Samsung 250GB SP2504C S-ATA2 8MB

RAM:

160 1GB Kingston Ram KVR800D2E5/1G

Grafikkarte:

bin auf EVGA 7950GT umgestiegen

(270 Asus EN7950GT/HTDP/512M (90-C1CIC0-JUAY)  nicht mehr lieferbar gewesen).

zu der XFX: eine übertaktete passiv gekühlte Graka war mir dann doch zu unsicher.

Nun zum Installationsprozess:

Das Gehäuse ist schön leise zwar, aber ein wenig eng ist es. Ich konnte mit mühe und Not alle Kabel verlegen. Es hat zwei 80er Lüfter(da wo normalerweise das Netzteil ist) und ein 120er fürs Netzteil. Das Netzteil ist unüblicherweise vorne unten und die Luft geht auch nach unten. Dazu ist auch ein extra Standfuß da (und um auch die Vibrationen nicht weiter zu tragen). Das Gehäuse bietet vorne 2 USB, Kopfhörer,Micro Anschluss und eine Aussparung für Firewire, welcher jedoch nicht vorhanden ist. Zudem ist der große Stromkabel sehr kurz geraten.

Die Dämmvorrichtung für die Festplatten kann ich z.B. gar nicht verwenden weil da in der Nähe der große Stromanschluss des Mainboards ist, aber sonst ist das Gehäuse klasse. Man braucht z.B. nur für das befestigen des Mainboards und für die Dämmvorrichtung einen Schraubenzieher.

Fazit: nur sehr eingeschränkt empfehlenswert.

Als ich dann Windows installieren wollte....gabs nur erstmal ein schwarzes Bild...erst nach langem warten kam die Installation...Warum?

- Das Mainboard mochte die mitgebrachte IDE Festplatte nicht...also Platte raus (werde es halt dann über USB betreiben)..ist halt nur eine SATA drin...ok

Bei Linux gabs noch ein Problem...wenn ich den Kernel normal booten ließ kam nur ein schwarzes Bild und ich musste reset drücken....Lösung:

Framebuffer per bootparameter ausschalten und mittels Parameter noapic einen Kernel Panic verhindern.-. 

Aber nun läuft alles wirklich gut...Grakalüfter hab ich jedoch noch nicht gewechselt. Wenn ich ein Spiel starte wird er schon recht laut.

----------

## tgurr

Ich habe auch ein Asus M2N Board und das Problem mit dem "noapic" Kernelparameter, allerdings lief anfangs alles bestens. Erst nach einem Bios Update hat er ohne "noapic" nicht mehr gebootet. Seitdem hab ich mich nicht mehr getraut ein weiteres Bios Update zu machen. Eventuell ist das Problem ja inzwischen durch eine neuere Bios-Version behoben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wieso ist es ein Problem, wenn man als Kernelparameter noapic angibt? Muß man bei einigen Boards halt machen. Und was hält dich jetzt von weiteren Biosupdates ab? Wenn es vorher mal ohne noapic ging, geht es nach einem weiteren Update eventuell wieder.

Und mein Bios hat so einen Punkt, wo ich apic ein- und ausschalten kann, vielleicht ist dieser Punkt bei dir durch das Update geändert worden.

----------

## tgurr

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wieso ist es ein Problem, wenn man als Kernelparameter noapic angibt?

 

Zählt ein: "Weil man es bei Windows auch nicht muss?"

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und was hält dich jetzt von weiteren Biosupdates ab?

 

Vielleicht die Tatsache, dass ich dann eventuell wieder Hardlocks aufgrund von Bios<->RAM Inkompatibilitäten bekomme?

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wenn es vorher mal ohne noapic ging, geht es nach einem weiteren Update eventuell wieder.

 

Das wäre natürlich wünschenswert, allerdings bin ich gerade zufrieden, dass es wenigstens keine Probleme mehr mit dem RAM gibt. Hatte ich bei meinem letzten Asus Board nämlich ebenfalls, da allerdings in Kombination mit Kingston Modulen. Artet ja fast schon in ein Glückspiel aus da zwei 100%ig zueinander kompatible Komponenten zu bekommen.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und mein Bios hat so einen Punkt, wo ich apic ein- und ausschalten kann, vielleicht ist dieser Punkt bei dir durch das Update geändert worden.

 

Danke, muss ich direkt mal nachschauen.

----------

## Dr. Arbeitslos

 *Psy' wrote:*   

>  Hatte ich bei meinem letzten Asus Board nï¿½lich ebenfalls, da allerdings in Kombination mit Kingston Modulen. Artet ja fast schon in ein Glckspiel aus da zwei 100%ig zueinander kompatible Komponenten zu bekommen.

 Einige ram-hersteller fÃ¼hren kompatibilitÃ¤tslisten, einfach nachschauen

----------

